# Need suggestions for complimentary wood



## DynaBlue (Aug 31, 2009)

I am building a frame and panel style 'sea chest' for a retiring Navy Master Chief and he has decided that he would like the panels made from african mahogany but he would leave the wood choice for the frames up to me. I ran down a list of several woods with him and quickly ran out of options: maple - too light, boring, red oak - ugly, too 'busy', walnut - too dark, etc. I saw a nice chest in the Woodworker's Journal back in the summerish months which used arched, flat panels in an arts and crafts style that I will adopt somewhat to the chest he likes. I intend to use quartersawn mahogany for the center panels to get the ribbon effect (vertical orientation, I think), I will use straight grain mahogany around that and then I will have that assembly mounted between the frames. The ribboned panels are intended to be the starring role in the piece with the framing just serving as a supporting role.

Does anyone have some suggestions for either a light-colored or reddish-brown, complimentary wood to use for the frames? Staining isn't out of the question but I prefer to just use the natural color of the wood. I found some nicely colored alder at a good price but the stuff is so darned soft that I think it would be a bad choice for the framing in case the chest is bumped into another piece of furniture or something common, like a vacuum cleaner smacks into it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Dyna,

My first suggestion was going to be curly maple but if he already said it was too light I guess that's out. You could show him the pix of my daughter's hope chest if you would like where I used maple next to cedar.

Another thought might be to use a different species of mahogany. When I made the grandfather clock for my son I used left over pieces of mahogany our shop had purchased at different times and before I shellacked it I honestly thought some of them were not mahogany.

Wish I could give you a better answer.

Let us know what you decide.

Jerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My first suggestion would be bloodwood (aka Cardinal wood). It is a darkish red, more like a maroon. It's easy to work with and not real expensive. I think it goes great with mahogany.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The frame stock should not compete with your panels. I'd suggest carefully selected cherry. the grain is very indistinct and the wood will darken nicely over time. It's easy enough to work, tough enough to withstand the Hoover.

But my first choice would be walnut. The darker tones suggest strength around the lighter shaded panels. It might be worth dummying up a couple samples for him. I've done just an L-shaped piece of frame holding the center material in order to illustrate the contrast in woods.

kindly,

Lee


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

What about straight white oak? Other than that, maybe some light cherry or dark maple. Lowes usually has a very dark selection of maple. Cedar?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

How about Live Oak. stuff is on my mind since I just saw Tommy Mac get some from the actual railing of the USS Constitution.
Might be a cool material pedigree for a retiring navy guy to get the same wood as old ironsides. It can be tough to work because it has a lot of interlocking grain. Of course that is what made it stand up to cannonballs in 1812.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

Teak, very naval.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Jatoba would be another one that would compliment, IMHO.

It is very heavy, and a little harder to work, but should look great with African Mahogany.

I have both in my shop now, working on some small projects.

Can send photos of the lumber if you like.


----------



## DynaBlue (Aug 31, 2009)

Some good suggestions and I thank you all. I like the idea of the teak for the reasons mentioned but he sorta balked at the price when I pointed it out to him 

Jusfine, that would be good to see the pictures. I have forgotten what Brazilian cherry looks like.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

jatoba is a good choice and good looking too !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rich, where do you live, bloodwood not expensive? $20/bf in my parts. I see a relationship building. If you could score some reclaimed Navy materials, the choice is obvious. Teak certainly gives a nod to the seafaring gentleman. I always vote walnut, though, whatever the project


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree the frames should highlite, not compete with, the panels; ash is a wonderful wood, cherry would also be nice, but I guess teak would be the stand out.


----------

